# Sno-Thro Wheel Lock Won't Disengage



## skydivingnerd (Oct 20, 2018)

I just pulled the wheels off my ST27LE to lube everything up for the winter.
The short axle came off with the left wheel. I got everything back together
fine but now the wheel lock won't release so the left wheel is engaged all the
time making it very hard to turn.

When I depress the wheel lock lever on the handle bar the "ratchet clutch"
rotates counter-clockwise (when viewed from inside) as it should. However,
the "ratchet gear" also rotates counter-clockwise with the "ratchet clutch" so
they never disengage. According to a video I saw on YouTube the 
"ratchet gear" should not rotate with the "ratchet clutch".

Did I break something when I put it back together? How do I stop the
"ratchet gear" from rotating? Here's a picture of the parts I'm referring to.


----------



## TheTalisman (Oct 29, 2018)

I have a ST28LE with this remote wheel lock mechanism. While disassembling and lubricating it this week, I experienced the same issue as you. Upon examination, I determined that there is a Lock Arm Lever, on the Pinon Shaft, that is spring loaded and engages the Ratchet Gear. That Lever got pushed over to the side of the Ratchet Gear and would not engage the Ratchet Gear properly. It is not difficult to get hold of the Lock Arm Lever and realign it with the Ratchet Gear. Once I did that, the mechanism resumed working perfectly.


----------



## skydivingnerd (Oct 20, 2018)

*Ariens Wheel Lock*

Thanks TheTalisman! My Lock Arm Lever was all the way on the other 
side of the axle!

In case it may help others, below is a picture of what happened in my case.
Refer to Ariens "Friction Drive" and "Wheels and Axles" parts diagrams to
see the parts mentioned here.

When I initially pulled the left wheel off, instead of the wheel coming off 
of the Short Clicker Axle, the wheel and Short Clicker Axle stayed together
and the Short Clicker Axle slid off of the Long Clicker Axle. I got the wheel
and Short Clicker Axle apart but when I tried to push the Short Clicker Axle
back onto the Long Clicker Axle I must've inadvertently pushed the 
Flange Bushing, Ratchet Gear, and Ratchet Clutch all to the right 
(as viewed in the picture below). That caused the Lock Arm Lever, 
which was under spring tension, to fly up into the position shown in 
the picture below. This Lock Arm Lever needs to be ~behind~ 
(as viewed in the picture below) the Ratchet Gear, resting on the back of it.
(The spring tension will keep it against the back of the Ratchet Gear.)

To fix this, you need to push the Flange Bushing, Ratchet Gear, and Ratched
Clutch to the right as one unit so you can swing the Lock Arm Lever down
and get it behind the axle, and hold it there while you move the Flange Bushing, 
Ratchet Gear, and Ratchet Clutch back to the left until the Lock Arm Lever lines 
up with the back of the Ratchet Gear.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF TheTalisman

.


----------

